# Moving with fish



## Spicoli (Dec 11, 2012)

Hey guys, 

It looks like i may be moving in the future and i'm wondering how you guys with fishrooms, not single tanks have gone about moving such a large quatitiy of fish and tanks?

Can you rent tank space somewhere for holding? I have to figure this out since i've got about 7 tanks running right now.


----------



## mistersprinkles (Nov 4, 2013)

Just move one tank at a time. Give yourself 7 days where you'll have possession of both properties, get a van, and move 1 at a time. Gut the tank, wash the substrate, put the filter media in fish bags full of air tied tight, and move the tanks. 

You're much better off moving the tanks yourself than renting tank space somewhere and possibly introducing disease and stress to your fish in the process.

If you want to hire somebody to help you move your tanks, there are a lot of people in the GTA who do aquarium servicing who could do it for you.


----------



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

That is the way I would do it, one or two tanks at a time. If you can combine fish from two different tanks or 3 different tanks for a few hours then you can move the tanks and then the fish. Going to take a couple days probably and a lot of work.

Moving my fishroom would suck.


----------



## bob123 (Dec 31, 2009)

I moved 20 tanks in two days. I put three tanks into one, moved two empty tanks, then put the fish from the three tanks into plastic 5 gallon pails with the plants, water then took third tank. Set up the three tanks in the new place with fish, plants and substrate. Went back emptied fish from three more tanks along with plants, substrate and tanks. Continued this until I finished, no need to wash substrate and move filter media in a bucket of tank water. I lost one fish when a Dennison barb decided to jump from one of the buckets. If you can take about 20% of the tank water from each tank and refill with 80% new water the fish will be fine. Good luck.


----------

